# Seiko V657



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

hi looking for a replacement bracelet for V657- 8140 a4


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

hi maybe some more info & a pic of the watch might help? - do you want to replace the bracelet with the same one or are you asking for suggestions for alternative bracelets, Seiko or otherwise? ...

Paul


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kato1pc said:


> hi looking for a replacement bracelet for V657- 8140 a4


There are a few different dial face colour / finish versions of the V657-8140. Here's most of them:






































Are you looking a for a plain Stainless or Coated Titanium bracelet ? The Seiko part numbers are 4992JG or 4992MG.


----------



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

PaulBoy said:


> hi maybe some more info & a pic of the watch might help? - do you want to replace the bracelet with the same one or are you asking for suggestions for alternative bracelets, Seiko or otherwise? ...
> 
> Paul


hi just looking for a couple links to fit the origional bracelet bracelet number 4992-g-e and i cant figure out how to upload pics in here


----------



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> kato1pc said:
> 
> 
> > hi looking for a replacement bracelet for V657- 8140 a4
> ...


hi its the watch in the middle number on bracelet is 4992-g-e


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kato1pc said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > The Seiko part numbers are 4992JG or 4992MG.
> ...


Then to get a replacement stainless bracelet you need to order Seiko p/n *4992JG*.


----------



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> kato1pc said:
> 
> 
> > hi looking for a replacement bracelet for V657- 8140 a4
> ...


heres a pic i hope

http://s1038.photobucket.com/albums/a468/kato1pc/v657/?action=view&current=seikov657-8140-1.jpg


----------



## Wenham (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi I have this same watch and need to know what size the spring bars and bracelet cotter pins are. Any ideas please as well as where I can purchase these from? In desperate need of both!! Mine is the Seiko V657-8160). Colin


----------

